

The Rise of the 'Brogrammer' - cs702
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2012-03-01/the-rise-of-the-brogrammer

======
Kartificial
Why would everything be so politically correct all the time? If a group of
guys want to call themselves Brogrammers, be my guest, you might even get a
giggle out of me.

If you don't like the culture, then please just leave them be and focus on
others things which might be worthwhile in your opinion (because apparently,
this is not).

Then this: "At the University of Pennsylvania, a computer science club had to
back down from plans to wear T-shirts saying “Brogrammer” to a school festival
when female members objected to it." Wait, what?

